# 14. Dezember: Aus für alle 0190 und 0900 Dialernummern



## technofreak (2 Dezember 2003)

Der 14.Dezember ist laut Verfügung der RegTP das Aus für alle 0190 und 0900 Dialereinwahlen.
http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/vfg39.pdf 
"Bis zum 13.12.2003 werden die Rufnummerngassen (0)190 und (0)900 zur Verfügung gestellt."
Ab diesem Datum sind ausschließlich 09009  als Einwahlnummern für Dialer zulässig.

http://www.ard.de/ratgeber/_beitrag/522/index.phtml


> *Besseren Schutz wird es ab 14. Dezember geben.Denn ab diesem Zeitpunkt erhalten alle
> registrierten Dialer eine 0900-9-Nummer, die leicht gesperrt werden kann.
> Wenn trotzdem ein  Dialer auf den Rechner gelangt, ist dieser nicht registriert -
> und für nicht registrierte Dialer  besteht nach dem neuen Gesetz keine Zahlungsverpflichtung. *



Selbst bei gekürztem EVN ist eine  0190 oder 0900 Nummer als illegal zu erkennen....

tf


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

*Neue Rechtslage*

Die Idee ist zwar gut, wird aber leider die "Gegenseite" nicht an irgendwelchen "kreativen" Ausweichmöglichkeiten hindern.

Diesbezüglich sei auf die Vorkommnisse mit 0137-Dialern, Auslandsnummerndialern, Satellitennummerndialern, Dialern die als angebliche Faxabrufe behandelt werden (siehe die damalige Geschichte mit dem Dialer und den angeblichen Reservierungen mit der angeblichen Zahlung per "Faxabrufnummer").

Gibt es eigentlich noch Dialer die bei ISDN zwecks Verdoppelung der Kosten die Kanalbündelung aktivieren?


----------



## technofreak (2 Dezember 2003)

*Re: Neue Rechtslage*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich noch Dialer die bei ISDN zwecks Verdoppelung
> der Kosten die Kanalbündelung aktivieren?


Zumindest weder in diesem noch im Nachbarforum DS  berichtet worden.

tf


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (3 Dezember 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Der 14.Dezember ist laut Verfügung der RegTP das Aus für alle 0190 und 0900 Dialereinwahlen.
> http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/vfg39.pdf
> "Bis zum 13.12.2003 werden die Rufnummerngassen (0)190 und (0)900 zur Verfügung gestellt."
> Ab diesem Datum sind ausschließlich 09009  als Einwahlnummern für Dialer zulässig.
> ...




Es wird aber gut sein, wer die diese Nummern gesperrt hat, dies beizubehalten.
Warum?
Diese Änderung betrifft nicht die das Gro der Sonderdienstnummern der 
Gasse 0190 ; 0900
Nachwievor können diese  0190. ; 0900. Rufnummern im Telefonieverkehr mißbräuchlich benutzt werden
z.B.: SMS Lockrufe, Spamrückrufe, Werbung über TV, Zeitschriften usw.

Gunnar


----------



## technofreak (3 Dezember 2003)

Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird aber gut sein, wer die diese Nummern gesperrt hat, dies beizubehalten.



Warum auch, kostet erstens wieder Geld, *jede * Änderung der festen Sperrung 
kostet wieder die ca 8 Euronen , und zweitens, wer vorher schon auf 0190 aus Sicherheitsgründen 
verzichtet hatte , warum sollte er jetzt diesen Schutz rückgängig machen. 

Spätestens Ende 2005 laufen dann alle 0190 aus , warum das nicht schneller geht ,
 bleibt das Geheimnis der RegTP. 

tf


----------



## Soko (3 Dezember 2003)

*0900-9-Nummer*

Soll man die 0900-9 - Nummer auf jeden Fall sperren lassen?
Verlangt die Telekom für jede zu sperrende Nummer eine Gebühr - oder kann ich auch mehrere Nummern sperren lassen und muss nur einmal bezahlen?


----------



## technofreak (3 Dezember 2003)

*Re: 0900-9-Nummer*



			
				Soko schrieb:
			
		

> Soll man die 0900-9 - Nummer auf jeden Fall sperren lassen?
> Verlangt die Telekom für jede zu sperrende Nummer eine Gebühr - oder kann ich auch mehrere Nummern sperren lassen und muss nur einmal bezahlen?



Wenn man in Zukunft sicher sein will, und auf Dialer keinen Wert legt , sollte man die Nummer sperren lassen.
Was nicht eindeutig aus den T-Com Äußerungen hervorgeht, ob die 0900-9 bei bereits bestehender 0190  Sperre 
eingeschlossen ist. Auf jeden Fall schriftlich! bestätigen lassen. Kosten von ca 8E entstehen  bei
*jeder Änderung * unabhängig *wieviel * geändert wird.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2003)

*Fall Arcor* - im Gegensatz zur DTAG (oftmals) scheint man dort die Zeichen der Zeit noch nicht erkannt zu haben, oder wie soll man das verstehen:
ein Arcorkunde hat eine Dialereinwahl mit einer nicht registrierten 0190er Nummer auf der Rechnung - Arcor bestreitet prinzipiell den Anscheinsbeweis für die Dialereinwahl und behauptet dass der Kunde für seine Einwahlen selbst verantwortlich sei, egal ob registrierter Dialer oder irgendeine Telefoneinwahl. Arcor weist den negativen Zahlungsanspruch von sich und zwingt, unter Androhung von Sperrmaßnahmen, seinen Kunden zum Bezahlen.

Umkehrschluss: selbst wenn 0900/0190 Nummern im günstigsten Fall gesperrt sind, es aber dennoch zu unberechtigten Einwahlen über 0192 und 0193 kommt, da ein nicht registrierter Dialer diese Nummern verwendet, wie kommt der Normaluser da wieder raus? Sollte der User nun überhaupt keine Sperre haben und von irgend einer Premium-Rate- oder Mehrwertnummer betroffen werden - welche Argumentation kann man den Usern ggü. ihrem Telefonunternehmen an die Hand geben?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Dezember 2003)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3356

Minuten zuvor gepostet...  

Aber zwischen dürfen und können besteht mitunter leider ein Unterschied.


----------



## technofreak (3 Dezember 2003)

Deswegen verlaß ich mich lieber auf meine eigenen Sicherheitsbarrieren, erstens will ich selber 
zu jeder Zeit die Freiheit haben , das anzuwählen, was ich will, ich kastrier mich doch nicht selber...
(Nummersperre ist letztendlich auch eine  Form der Softwarebarriere) 
Wie man das machen kann:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543
der Schutzmann auf der Wache ist ja gut und schön , aber meine  eigene  Wohnungstür
 der Schutzklasse 2 ist auf jeden Fall sicherer. 
Es ist für mich immer wieder frustrierend zu sehen egal ob Haus, Wohnung oder Internetzugang
die große  Mehrheit nicht bereit ist auch nur ein müden Euro für Sicherheit abzudrücken. 
aber für jeden Firlefanz  wird der letzte Euro locker gemacht...

tf


----------



## technofreak (9 Dezember 2003)

Langsam wird das Bild klarer:
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?ID=1464360&ListID=6646&m=9317308#9317308

falls jetzt die RegTP nicht in letzter Sekunde einen (blamablen) Rückzieher machen sollte, sind "Dialermehrwertdienste" 
die über 0190 gehen ,  ab Sonntag, den 14.12.2003 *"OUT" *

tf


----------



## MaRus (10 Dezember 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> ... sind "Dialermehrwertdienste"
> die über 0190 gehen ,  ab Sonntag, den 14.12.2003 *"OUT" *
> 
> tf



dazu:
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1795-2.html

@ Jurist, KatzenHai und all' die Anderen: Ihr werdet wohl weitermachen "müssen"...  

Administrativ wird man das nicht in den Griff kriegen.
Mindestens genau so wichtig : Öffentlichkeit herstellen, Multiplikatoren einheizen...  :evil: 

Ich hab' in meiner Schule im Computerraum schon mal einen Link 
( http://www.internetfallen.de/Dialer/Dialer-Tricks/dialer-tricks.html )
mit dem entsprechend deutlichen Hinweis *Lasst Euch nicht abzocken* ausgehängt  (Was ich dann dazu erzähle, ist selbstredend alles lehrertypisch abgeklärt und ausgewogen...  0 ) - HTH !

MaRus


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2003)

MaRus schrieb:
			
		

> Administrativ wird man das nicht in den Griff kriegen.


Natürlich wird es weiter (hoffentlich etwas gebremst) Abzockversuche geben.

Nur erst wird Zeter und Mordio geschrieen, das Gesetz sei nicht ausreichend 
(verbesserungsfähig wäre es sicherlich immer noch ) und dann kommen die Bedenkenträger. 
Etwas Selbstverantwortung vom "mündigen Bürger" muß schon erwartet werden.
Auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt wird trotz aller ständigen Warnhinweise von Betreibern und Polizei
munter Taschendiebstahl höchst erfolgreich betrieben. Diebstahl ist auch verboten und trotzdem findet er statt.

Wie oft bin ich schon mit Warnhinweisen auf die Gefahren im I-Net auf taube Ohren gestoßen, 
die neuen Kinkerlitzchen und Firlefanz waren allemal wichtiger. Wenns dann passiert ist, 
ist das Geschrei groß. Jetzt existiert wenigstens ein in mehrerlei Hinsicht verbesserte Position des 
Verbrauchers, aber alles kann der Staat nun auch nicht regeln. Weder die desolaten Sicherheitsmängel von M$ 
noch das fehlende Sicherheitsbewußtsein insbesondere auch und gerade der Jugendlichen, die ja ach so schlau sind
und denen das "Saugen" allemal wichtiger ist, als sich mal mit den Gefahren auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## technofreak (11 Dezember 2003)

Es ist schon verwunderlich, eine  der frühesten Pressemeldungen, die ich gefunden habe: 
Kölner Stadtanzeiger


			
				KSTA am 18.8.2003 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Maßnahmepaket sieht unter anderem vor, dass bis 14. Dezember 2003
> die Dialer von den Rufnummern 0190 in 09009 übertragen werden. Sie werden damit zum
> Bestand der 0900-Vorwahlnummern.


Seitdem hat sich, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen:
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1760175

kaum jemand aktuell zu diesem Umstellungszeitpunkt geäußert. Alle mit Google gefundenen 
Veröffentlichungen, die fast wortgleich sind   stammen in etwa aus dem gleichen Zeitraum. 
tf


----------



## dvill (11 Dezember 2003)

Hier ist mal was vom 21.11.03:

http://dialerforum.de/announcement.php?s=33fdcac11350626e4c30a76db3360b65&forumid=39

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (12 Dezember 2003)

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1760175


> Aktuell sind laut Reg TP * 507 *Dialer in der neuen Rufnummerngasse 09009 registriert.
> Eine verschwindend geringe Zahl wenn man bedenkt, dass mehrere hunderttausend
> Dialer unter den "alten" Nummern 0190 und 0900 bei der Behörde erfasst waren und noch sind.
> So bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Regulierer nun in den nächsten Tagen wieder von Registrierungsanträgen
> ...



Na schaun mer mal....


----------



## technofreak (12 Dezember 2003)

Nun ist es amtlich:
http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/02878/index.html


> *Kostenpflichtige Dialer dürfen ab dem 14. Dezember 2003 nur noch über die Rufnummerngasse
> (0)900 9 betrieben werden.*
> Darauf weist die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) ausdrücklich hin.
> *„Alle kostenpflichtigen Dialer, die nach dem 13. Dezember 2003 über andere
> ...



http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/vfg54.pdf
die Vorschriften , Eckpunkte, Mindestanforderungen, die an die Registrierung gesetllt werden 
und damit die Vorraussetzung der Legalität eines Dialers sind

Auf Grund dieser Veröffentlichungen  gibt es kein wenn und aber mehr....

tf


----------



## virenscanner (12 Dezember 2003)

http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheute/artikel/7/0,1367,COMP-0-2089255,00.html



> Aus für teure Internetzugänge
> über 0190-Nummer
> 
> Dialer nur noch über
> ...


----------



## Counselor (21 Dezember 2003)

Ein Teltarif-Leser hat die einschlägigen Verfügungen der RegTP auf einer eigenen Downloadseite zusammengestellt:

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1804-1.html
http://membres.lycos.fr/dialerinfo/

Counselor


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Dezember 2003)

http://www.bsi.de/av/dialer.htm


> "Kostenpflichtige Dialer dürfen ab dem 14. Dezember 2003 nur noch über
> die Rufnummerngasse 0900-9 betrieben werden. Darauf weist die Regulierungsbehörde
> für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) ausdrücklich hin."
> Weitere Einzelheiten unter: http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/02878/index.html
> ...


eindeutiges   Logo   






cp


----------

